# Seeking interest in Agile AL 7 (production)



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 28, 2010)

To start out, I shot Kurt an email asking if he would be interested in an AL 7 string. He told me that he thinks it would be a limited market, however it is do able, and would sell. With that being said, a AL 7 string will actually be fairly simple specs, and will be Very easy to keep costs down because no custom parts are needed to be made (if we don't include covered pickups) also if specs are not vastly different production time will be Way faster. 


*Second Poll* - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/127078-al-7-finish-poll-production.html
*Third Poll* - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/127363-agile-al-7-poll-round-3-a.html
*Fourth Poll* -

*Update from Kurt* 07/29/2010
Covered pickups will raise the price and production time. 

*Update from Kurt* 08/08/2010
He is willing to do 3 - 4 finishes. 

*Update from Me* 08/09/2010
The 2nd poll will be stopped and tallied as soon as it reaches 100 voters, and then a 3rd poll will be posted which will include things such as Pickguard VS No Pickguard, Tobacco Burst vs Desert Burst (if Tobacco burst wins; both are very similar), Teardrop Silverburst vs Modern Silverburst(if it wins), pickguard color(s) on specific colors etc.

*Update from Me* 08/10/10
Finish poll is over, and the winners are:
1)Black Beauty
2)Silverburst
3)Wine Red
4)Tobacco Burst

*Update from Kurt* 08/18/19
Thanks  yes I think we are all set with it  for *Early 2011 production*.

*Update from Me* 08/20/2010
Results for the 3rd Poll are in:

Black Beauty will have 2 humbuckers
Teardrop burst will be used on Silverburst models
Tobacco Burst will be replaced by Desert Burst
Pickguard will be included, not installed

Fourth poll will be posted very soon, I know I said that about 3 days ago  Just want to make sure I don't miss anything.



Here is a custom ordered AL 7


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd be the first paying customer if it's 24.75" scale. If we could keep the Texan (Tele) true to form, and it's looking like the Sentinel (Strat) is going to be true to form as well, I see no reason to change up the LP. 

This with 7-strings would be ideal:





I'd settle for this with 7-strings:





What I DON'T want is this, but single cut:





Deal breakers:
Long Scale
Neck-Thru
Active Pickups (Even SD)
Trem (even if I'd probably love a trem on any other guitar)
Belly Cut
Maple Fretboard


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG @ the black beauty... I don't care what people say about Gibson's QC in recent years...Every time I see one of those LP Customs the ambient temperature in my trousers rises.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 28, 2010)

Max summarized it pretty well. Just take the standard AL3000M (yes, the one with the maple top) and add a string. The only thing we should really discuss is the finish, IMO 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Deal breakers:
> Long Scale
> Neck-Thru
> Active Pickups (Even SD)
> ...



+1000 


I'd fucking buy an AL3000M with 7-strings if it as a reasonable neck and real maple top in HBS finish 

(that is, the last on the first post but with the pickguard, flame top and slim neck )


----------



## maximummetal288 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm definetly interested in one. I'm ok with a 24.75 or a 25.5 scale, as long as the guitar has a bridge humbucker and a non-metal finish I would buy one. I want a Texan but that bridge single coil turns me off, I want a guitar that looks traditional but sounds and plays like a metal beast.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 28, 2010)

Idk i think i would like the AL-3200 for the neck-through+special heel for more comfort,but in the black beauty style would be amazing in the 7 format.


----------



## Miss D Corona (Jul 28, 2010)

How about tobacco burst and desert burst?


----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 28, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Max summarized it pretty well. Just take the standard AL3000M (yes, the one with the maple top) and add a string. The only thing we should really discuss is the finish, IMO
> 
> 
> 
> +1000


 

+ 2000 

the AL-3000/3000M/3100 line is perfect as is. i'd love to add a an AL-7 to my collection


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am Really glad you guys are about on the same page as me so far. 



Miss D Corona said:


> How about tobacco burst and desert burst?



Hmm, I am really digging the birdseye maple tops, especially this color:




(yes I posted it again, because it gives me wood)

I wouldn't mind a gold top either. Black Beauty is probably a must. 


What about inlays? Blocks or Trapezoids?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 28, 2010)

I say we go with classic LP colors such as the Black, White, Silverburst, and Oxblood of the LPC, and the Heritage Cherry, Desert, and Gold Top of the LPS.

LPC:

















LPS:













Pretty much all of these colors have been been done in some way by Agile already, so I don't see it being a problem doing it again.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 28, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I am Really glad you guys are about on
> What about inlays? Blocks or Trapezoids?


 Trapezoids FTW.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 28, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> What about inlays? Blocks or Trapezoids?



Blocks on Ebony, Trapezoids on Rosewood. 

So if they model it after the LPC, make them block inlay, if they model it off the LPS, then make them trapezoids. 

Though, to be honest, I don't care either way as long as it's still a 24.75" scale, H-H, 22-fret, mahogany body, mahogany neck, set-neck guitar.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jul 28, 2010)

I could see it in a LP Jr. form (the one I used to have, it was a fun guitar to play!). 







Scale length-wise - I may be going against the grain, but I find 25.5" scale 7's to be a little bit too loose feeling on the 7th string, but I can tolerate them more than a 24.75" scale LP, that I'd have to use a .070 or .072" 7th string on, just to have reasonable string stiffness in Dropped A tuning (F.Y.I. - Gibson has made some guitars [both custom shop and production models] with a 25.5" scale over the years]).



Miss D Corona said:


> How about tobacco burst and desert burst?


 
I could get into those colors! I had three tobacco sunburst Gibbys (a Les Paul Special, a Les Paul Signature, and a Howard Roberts Fusion [a great guitar! I MISS it!]). I thought they all looked good in tobacco sunburst.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 28, 2010)

Although practically no one got one, I think I heard some pretty good responses about Gibby's 7 string Explorer, and that's got a 24.75" scale.

If there's a 7 string LPC in Silverburst I'll cream my pants. And then buy a 7 string LPC in Silverburst.


----------



## tatgren (Jul 28, 2010)

I would love a 7 String les paul style...Ebony like the Les Paul Studio and Les Paul Custom...or perhaps a Jackson KV2 7 string or and black beauty Jackson RR 7 strings ...both with inverted headstock...damn!!!!


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 28, 2010)

Agile AL-3000M HSBF Flame EGC-300 LP Case at RondoMusic.com

Add a string and a slim profile neck and I won't even care about the pickups, promise (thought if they come with duncans for 50$ more like the sixers it would be great). I strongly support the pickguard, as you can remove it if you wish and the only thing you'll notice would be a screw (plenty of people does that in the Agile boards).

Also, I like the trapezoids, which are what they're using in ebony right now.

I don't like the birdseye ones. They look boring to me. Also, the birdseye is just a veneer, not a top. My proposal is to go with a few clear winner finishes, as Max linked (though he forgot HSB, the most awesome of it all! ).


----------



## asher (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh man I'd be all over this. satisfy my LP GAS and 7 GAS at once! I think


----------



## Ippon (Jul 29, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Idk i think i would like the AL-3200 for the neck-through+special heel for more comfort,but in the black beauty style would be amazing in the 7 format.


This + at least 25.5" scale (as pointed out by *ellengtrgrl*) would be awesome. Would it be too much to approximate the open book headstock? Look at MIJ LPs from Burny, Navigator, Edwards, Tokai, etc.

Also, baking in the cost of a HSC to the price would be ideal.


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 29, 2010)

may i suggest a finish
flame top 
and charcoal burst ala prs


----------



## ghoti (Jul 29, 2010)

Why not just copy the basic LP formula?

Have a 24 3/4" scale with seven strings, and have a baritone 28" scale with seven strings (Gibson used that for their LP baritone models).

Two humbuckers, vol/vol/tone/tone, 3-way switch, single-cut, mahogany set-neck with maple cap, and either ebony or rosewood with trapezoidal inlays.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 29, 2010)

I would be quite interested if it stays true to more classic specs.

The finishes I would like are:

1. Black Beauty (lp classic)
2. Tobacco Sunburst Flame Maple (lp standard)
3. Goldtop with soapbars


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 29, 2010)

I would buy this in a heartbeat if it was 25.5", and traditional, although I wouldn't argue over a Floyd Rose since I almost bought the Agile Floyd model not too long ago. I couldn't handle 24.75" with a 7-string though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ippon said:


> Would it be too much to approximate the open book headstock? Look at MIJ LPs from Burny, Navigator, Edwards, Tokai, etc.



Given the heat that Agile has come under from Gibson, PRS, and Fender for using similar designs, I don't see how having a very similar headstock will do anything more than bring Agile (hence Kurt) unneeded headaches. 

You have to remember half the companies who copied the open book were sued, and guitars from Navigator and Edwards are specifically not marketed in the US for that reason.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 29, 2010)

I would've been, but I just got an Epi LP7, so that need is fulfilled. And gosh, having a 24.75 7 is fantastic. Anyone who says it's impossible to get a good sound is just wrong, sorry.


----------



## Ippon (Jul 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Given the heat that Agile has come under from Gibson, PRS, and Fender for using similar designs, I don't see how having a very similar headstock will do anything more than bring Agile (hence Kurt) unneeded headaches. ...


True; so, a new headstock re-design? The current headstocks of the 7s are pretty decent and a new one for the Agile 7 (not as or quite as pointy) would be interesting.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jul 29, 2010)

I actually wouldn't mind it at all if it was 24.75". There are lots of sludge/stoner bands that downtune the crap out of LPs (Mouth of the Architect comes to mind, and they tune to drop A), and that slight flubbiness works surprisingly well for huge but slow riffs.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 29, 2010)

if we can get him to do a lefty run of this, i am all over it. ALL over it  I would even be good with the 24.75 inch scale, i think that would be fitting. 
in the black of course

what are the chances of this actually taking form? are we going to be talking in circles about it for a long time?
?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 29, 2010)

beneharris said:


> What are the chances of this actually taking form? are we going to be talking in circles about it for a long time?
> ?



Kurt told me he thinks there is a market for it and is "Do Able" so that seems to mean its in the green and we just need to figure out specs. 



Ippon said:


> True; so, a new headstock re-design? The current headstocks of the 7s are pretty decent and a new one for the Agile 7 (not as or quite as pointy) would be interesting.



I assume we can just go with the AL headstock, they'res nothing wrong with it, and it stays true to the type of guitar it is...









Sephiroth952 said:


> Idk i think i would like the AL-3200 for the neck-through+special heel for more comfort,but in the black beauty style would be amazing in the 7 format.



I Guess I can put it in the poll, but that Really defeats the purpose of a AL style 7 string (neckthru). You can always get an Interceptor with those specs, but this is supposed to be as close to the traditional specs as possible, with a bit of compromise so that everyone is happy..... I really don't think Neckthru construction is going to be a good compromise though.



ellengtrgrl said:


> I could see it in a LP Jr. form (the one I used to have, it was a fun guitar to play!).



And just to show you guys, I am also compromising..... I LOVE single pickup guitars, and would LOVE to have a 7 string version of the 1 soapbar gold top, but I know that its not going to fly with most of you, and I can live with 2 humbuckers (and get some humbucker sized P90s later ).




Emperoff said:


> though if they come with duncans for 50$ more like the sixers it would be great



It is something to think about, but.... some of the AL's go for $389, the ones with Duncans go for $649. I love me some Duncans, but I think we should go with stock pickups, if nothing else just for the first run.... I would personally like to keep it around the $500 range like the Texan is and the Sentinel will probably be. 

-------
What about covered pickups? I need to ask Kurt to see if this is possible and how much it would raise costs, but I can see how much covered 7 string pickups would be.

Also, we should probably follow the tradition of the other models and think of a name for this model.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 29, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> It is something to think about, but.... some of the AL's go for $389, the ones with Duncans go for $649. I love me some Duncans, but I think we should go with stock pickups, if nothing else just for the first run.... I would personally like to keep it around the $500 range like the Texan is and the Sentinel will probably be.


yeah, i agree. 500ish sounds like a pretty good price


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 29, 2010)

I would say I'd be all over it, but there's ALWAYS 1 deal breaking spec for me on Agile's


----------



## elrrek (Jul 29, 2010)

24 5/8s is fine for me, and having a 7 string Les Paul option that doesn't involve paying over the odds for the small number of second hand Epi's that are floating about would be good.


----------



## darren (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## celebro95 (Jul 29, 2010)

Im in for sure...


----------



## gui94 (Jul 29, 2010)

I really hate you all, yes, you Americans. I hate you for having Agile!


----------



## Murmel (Jul 29, 2010)

gui94 said:


> I really hate you all, yes, you Americans. I hate you for having Agile!


Damn you, I was going to post that


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> It is something to think about, but.... some of the AL's go for $389, the ones with Duncans go for $649. I love me some Duncans, but I think we should go with stock pickups, if nothing else just for the first run.... I would personally like to keep it around the $500 range like the Texan is and the Sentinel will probably be.



As far as price goes, I'd be willing to pay as much as $800 with shipping and quality, fitted case. So roughly $650 for the guitar itself. That's still about $2000 cheaper than the cheapest quote I've gotten for a TRUE LP7 from various builders. 

Subtract a good $250 for every spec that's different from a genuine LP.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 29, 2010)

hmmm... better start saving now!


----------



## gui94 (Jul 29, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Damn you, I was going to post that



It's ok, we have Emperion


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kurt said that covered pickups wound really raise the price. I think given the standard specs if we don't go with covered pickups production would be cheaper and faster. We can always buy bkps afterward, which I plan on doing anyway. I'm going to setup a poll when I get home from work.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Kurt said that covered pickups wound really raise the price. I think given the standard specs if we don't go with covered pickups production would be cheaper and faster. We can always buy bkps afterward, which I plan on doing anyway. I'm going to setup a poll when I get home from work.



I'd be completely fine with open coil pickups as well.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 29, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I assume we can just go with the AL headstock, they'res nothing wrong with it, and it stays true to the type of guitar it is...



And adding a 7th tuner to the bass side of that headstock would actually justify that ugly lump at the top.  I kid. I would definitely be down with getting one of these as long as it sticks with the 24.75 scale. Please stay with the traditional PAF sound. If people want super hot pickups, they can go aftermarket. 

Thanks


----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 29, 2010)

keeping it with the exact same specs as the AL-3000/3100 line except just adding an extra string would be PERFECT. if Kurt has to add the maple top (AL-3000M) , the price goes up a good amount. 

if i need a lil' more brightness, i can EQ it


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 29, 2010)

Forgot fretboard wood  but Poll added!

Can you edit a poll? I just need to add Rosewood Fretboard, Ebony Fretboard, Trapezoid Inlays, Block Inlays, or Other Inlays(discuss)


----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 29, 2010)

how do you guys feel about having a hipshot (or Agile brand hipshot style) bridge for this model ? 

i'm personally kinda mixed on it. i would love a completely traditional LP style in a 7 string, but at the same time the hipshot bridges are just so damn comfy to play on. 

hmmm.....


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 29, 2010)

AgileLefty said:


> how do you guys feel about having a hipshot (or Agile brand hipshot style) bridge for this model ?
> 
> i'm personally kinda mixed on it. i would love a completely traditional LP style in a 7 string, but at the same time the hipshot bridges are just so damn comfy to play on.
> 
> hmmm.....


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 29, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


>



+1 Sorry, but anything other than a TOM/Stopbar would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> +1 Sorry, but anything other than a TOM/Stopbar would be a deal breaker for me.



+2


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 29, 2010)

Standard LP specs, +1 extra string. Finishes I'd like to see? Black and Silverburst (a la custom) and Tobacco burst. It would also be damn neat to see a goldtop with 7-string p-90esque pickups!


----------



## Laxdude67 (Jul 29, 2010)

this is easily the greatest idea since man invented fire.



Imagine a black n gold/white n gold with 707s......

Oh my sweet jesus i have a boner.


----------



## Ippon (Jul 30, 2010)

Mahogany body with a 3/4" Maple cap closer to the true LP shape  + baritone scale (yes, I voted other) + HSC + the option to go active (EMG or SD) or passive (BKP deal with Zimbloth?) + a massive bridge ala PRS + more than decent nut for under $700 would be sweet.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ippon said:


> Mahogany body with a 3/4" Maple cap closer to the true LP shape  + baritone scale (yes, I voted other) + HSC + the option to go active (EMG or SD) or passive (BKP deal with Zimbloth?) + a massive bridge ala PRS + more than decent nut for under $700 would be sweet.



Well, I don't think coming with BKP's is even an option, SDs or EMGs maybe, but again this is going to raise the cost. We're guessing so far that the price range is going to be in the $500 to $650 range without case, including stock pickup. There is no way to also include EMG/SDpickups AND a HSC for $50. I personally think the best decision would be to keep it fairly simple, so that prices are low, and production is fast. That way if prices are low enough everyone can also afford aftermarket pickups. I know I am planning on a set of covered BKPs for mine.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to sevenstring.org, the place where all the guitars under 25'5" scale suck.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 30, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> OMG @ the black beauty... I don't care what people say about Gibson's QC in recent years...Every time I see one of those LP Customs the ambient temperature in my trousers rises.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 30, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Well, I don't think coming with BKP's is even an option, SDs or EMGs maybe, but again this is going to raise the cost. We're guessing so far that the price range is going to be in the $500 to $650 range without case, including stock pickup. There is no way to also include EMG/SDpickups AND a HSC for $50. I personally think the best decision would be to keep it fairly simple, so that prices are low, and production is fast. That way if prices are low enough everyone can also afford aftermarket pickups. I know I am planning on a set of covered BKPs for mine.


yeah, we should just stick to a stock one. plus, if we do EMGs, wont that limit what we can do for switching out pickups in the future?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2010)

beneharris said:


> yeah, we should just stick to a stock one. plus, if we do EMGs, wont that limit what we can do for switching out pickups in the future?



Indeed EMG routes would make it impossible to get the real LP type look.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't feel like paying a $50 to $100 premium for EMGs or SDs when A) they potentially limit future pickup choice, and B) are going to be swapped out anyways. 

As far as BKPs, we'd be looking at EASILY a $200 premium, which frankly, I don't care to pay.

Like I said, if it deviates from what makes a Les Paul a Les Paul I'm out. There's plenty of mahogany bodied, 25.5"+ scale, EMG equipped, 7s. What there isn't a whole lot of (none in fact) 24.75" scale, passive equipped, set-neck, 7-strings. 

You want all these non-LP specs, get a Septor. I want one of these because of the specs, not just to have a dime a dozen 7-string with a different body shape.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 30, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Indeed EMG routes would make it impossible to get the real LP type look.


yeah, boo on emg's then.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't feel like paying a $50 to $100 premium for EMGs or SDs when A) they potentially limit future pickup choice, and B) are going to be swapped out anyways.
> 
> As far as BKPs, we'd be looking at EASILY a $200 premium, which frankly, I don't care to pay.
> 
> ...


im totally with you. this is definitely going to be a unique guitar, and if we start adding in those things, its going to get gay in a hurry.

i've always had a raging clue for one of these (6 of course) but now with a 7, wow.

what if we had an option to do the white of buckethead's guitar? i've always thought that is an awesome finish


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 30, 2010)

This in 25,5", no fingerboard inlays and only 1 volume & 1 tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2010)

beneharris said:


> yeah, boo on emg's then.
> 
> 
> im totally with you. this is definitely going to be a unique guitar, and if we start adding in those things, its going to get gay in a hurry.
> ...



I'm all for there being a white one, just not built to Buckethead Sig specs, as it'll defeat the purpose. 

I think the most popular colors are going to be Black, White, HSB, and Silverburst. I'm guessing we'll be limited to two or three colors (if that) for the first run. I'd like to stick with Silverburst and HSB if only allowed two, as they'll be a lighter more "classic" color option and a darker, more "metal" color option available.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm all for there being a white one, just not built to Buckethead Sig specs, as it'll defeat the purpose.
> 
> I think the most popular colors are going to be Black, White, HSB, and Silverburst. I'm guessing we'll be limited to two or three colors (if that) for the first run. I'd like to stick with Silverburst and HSB if only allowed two, as they'll be a lighter more "classic" color option and a darker, more "metal" color option available.



Yeah, I think the 2nd poll is going to be a big finish poll, and narrow it down to 2 - 3 color options. I would love to see many different options, but for the first run, like the Sentient and Texan, it needs to be limited and basic and then grow afterwards to cut down costs.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2010)

Rashputin said:


> This in 25,5", no fingerboard inlays and only 1 volume & 1 tone.



Oh, so you mean this! 







It seems that people still doesn't get the point  Is just as simple as taknig a regular AL-3000, choose a finish, and add a string. Voilá


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Oh, so you mean this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ippon (Jul 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd be the first paying customer if it's 24.75 *25.5"* scale. If we could keep the Texan (Tele) true to form, and it's looking like the Sentinel (Strat) is going to be true to form as well, I see no reason to change up the LP.
> 
> This with 7-strings would be ideal:
> 
> ...


**fixed**

Like this, but at least 25.5" scale:






I agree, no actives, in the spirit of keeping with the Agile LP (not Gibson LP) platform and minimal price impact.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2010)

Ippon said:


> Like this, with 24.75" scale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Ippon (Jul 30, 2010)

Everybody's got Gibson LPs and excellent MIJ LP copies, but they're all 24.75" ... want something slightly different since the Agile isn't even remotely a copy, mostly a sorta/kinda LP, 25.5" at least!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2010)

First post updated. 

900+ views and so few votes?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2010)

Ippon said:


> Everybody's got Gibson LPs and excellent MIJ LP copies, but they're all 24.75" ... want something slightly different since the Agile isn't even remotely a copy, mostly a sorta/kinda LP, 25.5" at least!



Everybody has 6-string LPs. 

Find me a single 7-string LP copy. 

Agile "isn't even remotely a copy"? 

Agile AL3000:
Mahogany Body
Single Cut
Ebony Fretboard
24.75" Scale
Set Neck
3-Way Switch
2 Volume
2 Tone
Top Binding
3x3 Headstock
Mahogany Neck
H-H Pickup Config. 

Gibson LP Custom:
Mahogany Body
Single Cut
Ebony Fretboard
24.75" Scale
Set Neck
3-Way Switch
2 Volume
2 Tone
Top Binding
3x3 Headstock
Mahogany Neck
H-H Pickup Config. 

In fact depending on the model, there is relatively no difference between the two that isn't merely aesthetic (or a quality/brand issue).

Don't worry, if these do well I'm sure they'll make a bland "Septor Single Cut" for those who just want a different body shape.


----------



## Ippon (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a 2 year-old AL3100M and a 3 year-old AL2500. Aesthetically and feel, nobody would mistake them for a Gibson LP, except perhaps non-guitar players or non-collectors or you. 



*^ IpponEdit*: I'd buy an Agile AL 7, just the same.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2010)

Ippon said:


> I have a 2 year-old AL3100M and a 3 year-old AL2500. Aesthetically and feel, nobody would mistake them for a Gibson LP, except perhaps non-guitar players or non-collectors or you.



Then why would you say "Agile isn't even remotely a copy"? 

Anyway, back to the task at hand.

AL3007: Good

Septor 725SC: Bad


----------



## Ippon (Jul 30, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> First post updated.
> 
> *900+ views* and so few votes?


Maybe the strong feelings for keeping it at 24.75" is keeping them away?








MaxOfMetal said:


> Then *why *would you say "Agile isn't even remotely a copy"?
> 
> Anyway, back to the task at hand.
> 
> ...


Because it looks and feels different. I got the 2 Agiles because of the Bang for the $$$. They're excellent platforms for testing various PU combos and wiring tweaks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure why you're getting so into this, I would have left your opinion fine and dandy until you attacked mine, and then chose to make things a little personal. You're free to your opinion, and so am I.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2010)

The long scale argument is boring guys, please stop it. It's almost becoming a trend. I remember the PRS thread full of people who wouldn't buy the guitar if it was 25" scale, but they would if it was 25'5" scale. 

If you fear that half an inch could kill your hopes of copying Bulb, Agile Septor is your friend. We try to develop a product with specs not widely available in the sevenstring market. Look at Rondo's 7 string site, all the guitars have fucking EMGs on it. That's what we get for being unable to understand the value of diversity.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> The long scale argument is boring guys, please stop it. It's almost becoming a trend. I remember the PRS thread full of people who wouldn't buy the guitar if it was 25" scale, but they would if it was 25'5" scale.
> 
> If half an inch can kill your hopes of getting the djent0rz, Agile Septor is your friend. We try to develop a product with specs not widely available in the sevenstring market. Look at Rondo's 7 string site, all the guitars have fucking EMGs on it. That's what we get for being unable to understand the value of diversity.





Sorry about that.


----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 30, 2010)

AL-3000/3100 with an extra string. no spec changes at all. i think this would be the easiest, quickest, most cost effective way to get this produced. 

i've owned half a dozen AL-3100's . they are seriously an insane value at $389 (4 of mine were b-stocks for under $250) . adding the low B should raise the price about $150-200 making these in the $550-600 range.

if that is how this ends up. same exact specs as the AL-3000/3100 for $550-600 , then im in for AT LEAST 2 different lefty models. don't matter the color to me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 30, 2010)

Laxdude67 said:


> this is easily the greatest idea since man invented fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2010)

AgileLefty said:


> AL-3000/3100 with an extra string. no spec changes at all. i think this would be the easiest, quickest, most cost effective way to get this produced.
> 
> i've owned half a dozen AL-3100's . they are seriously an insane value at $389 (4 of mine were b-stocks for under $250) . adding the low B should raise the price about $150-200 making these in the $550-600 range.
> 
> if that is how this ends up. same exact specs as the AL-3000/3100 for $550-600 , then im in for AT LEAST 2 different lefty models. don't matter the color to me.




I feel there is a bigger market than everyone thinks for a AL7. I also believe that if Agile makes one model with standard specs, it will sell really well and more will come out, probably with at least one model with an extended scale length.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm with Max on this one, maybe with the exception of the belly cut for comfort though.

Personally I'de just really hope it'd be an arch top'd les paul (I HATE flat ones) and that it would have binding; I dislike LP's without binding for some reason.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Personally I'de just really hope it'd be an arch top'd les paul (I HATE flat ones) and that it would have binding; I dislike LP's without binding for some reason.



I'm 100% with you there. I don't know what it is but flat top LPs, and LPs without binding do nothing for me.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I feel there is a bigger market than everyone thinks for a AL7. I also believe that if Agile makes one model with standard specs, it will sell really well and more will come out, probably with at least one model with an extended scale length.



That's a neat point you have here. A "modern" model with extended scale, a maple neck and EMG pickups could be a viable option if the basic model sells up well (which it will). Then it would be exactly like nearly all the 7-string guitars that Rondo sells and will cover the other side of the market (people who want a Les Paul shape but are thinking more in ESP Eclipses).

That would leave the "vintage" AL 7 string uncorrupted and people wanting a metal beast in LP shape will be pleased too.

Another thing to clarify that was left behind is the neck profile. Granted there will be "regular" and "slim" profile defenders, but why not use the neck on the interceptors? It has a rounded medium-sized profile that seems to pelase everyone, so it would be a good compromise. I don't like paper thin necks but a 23,5"mm neck on a 7-string would be a bit too much (that's bigger than Schecter, IIRC).


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> That's a neat point you have here. A "modern" model with extended scale, a maple neck and EMG pickups could be a viable option if the basic model sells up well (which it will). Then it would be exactly like nearly all the 7-string guitars that Rondo sells and will cover the other side of the market (people who want a Les Paul shape but are thinking more in ESP Eclipses).
> 
> That would leave the "vintage" AL 7 string uncorrupted and people wanting a metal beast in LP shape will be pleased too.
> 
> Another thing to clarify that was left behind is the neck profile. Granted there will be "regular" and "slim" profile defenders, but why not use the neck on the interceptors? It has a rounded medium-sized profile that seems to pelase everyone, so it would be a good compromise. I don't like paper thin necks but a 23,5"mm neck on a 7-string would be a bit too much (that's bigger than Schecter, IIRC).



I will include neck profile on the 2nd poll. I didn't think about that.  I don't care if the neck is thick or thin. My Texan neck is a bit chunky, but I love it.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2010)

If this comes out as an AL3100M with 7 strings even I will be tempted to buy one


----------



## beneharris (Jul 31, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm all for there being a white one, just not built to Buckethead Sig specs, as it'll defeat the purpose.
> 
> I think the most popular colors are going to be Black, White, HSB, and Silverburst. I'm guessing we'll be limited to two or three colors (if that) for the first run. I'd like to stick with Silverburst and HSB if only allowed two, as they'll be a lighter more "classic" color option and a darker, more "metal" color option available.


oh no, i just think that the white would be a really cool looking finish. i agree with keeping the specs not crazy


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 31, 2010)

I think a few people here are forgetting the fact that many people (including myself) that want to utilize a 7-string but DON'T play metal end up sticking to 6-strings because they don't want a 27" scale EMG-eguipped metal machine to play pop rock on. The 7-string isn't in and of itself a "metal" instrument, far from it, it's just that so far the production 7-strings have been so geared towards metal players that people who play other types of music don't want them. Tons of classic rock and country and session players use baritone guitars, it's the same low notes as a 7-string but could you imagine Keith Richards with 707's? It's just not the right sound, simple as that.

I definately want to salute Kurt and his forum "minions" for realizing this and pushing the development of 7-strings/ERG's that cater to non-metal sounds. I definately can see guitars like this opening up a whole new, and pretty big, market for 7-strings.

- edit - In Silverburst, please


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 1, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I think a few people here are forgetting the fact that many people (including myself) that want to utilize a 7-string but DON'T play metal end up sticking to 6-strings because they don't want a 27" scale EMG-eguipped metal machine to play pop rock on. The 7-string isn't in and of itself a "metal" instrument, far from it, it's just that so far the production 7-strings have been so geared towards metal players that people who play other types of music don't want them. Tons of classic rock and country and session players use baritone guitars, it's the same low notes as a 7-string but could you imagine Keith Richards with 707's? It's just not the right sound, simple as that.
> 
> I definately want to salute Kurt and his forum "minions" for realizing this and pushing the development of 7-strings/ERG's that cater to non-metal sounds. I definately can see guitars like this opening up a whole new, and pretty big, market for 7-strings.
> 
> - edit - In Silverburst, please





Also, anyone thats good at mockups..... Would be cool to see a few to add to the first post.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2010)

We'll have to settle on the specs first, I guess.


----------



## Kapee (Aug 1, 2010)

Lower horn should be sharper and deeper. Also 24 frets would be killer! Then i'd hit it!


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Philligan (Aug 1, 2010)

Emperoff said:


>





I'm GASing for one of these something fierce right now. I will say, although I'd prefer a 24.75" scale, I'd still go for one if it was 25-25.5". Other than that, though, I'm all for traditional.


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 1, 2010)

Like all the people with half a brain say, 24.75" scale, PAF pickups, basically a standard LP M+ one string

The only spec I could live with changing is MAYBE a Floyd Rose, but that's mostly because I've been GASing for a LP with a Floyd. TOM plox

Keep it vintage, guys. If you want a mahagony 27" floyded EMG Agile, get an interceptor.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 1, 2010)

GIVE US 7 STRING P90's IN ONE OF THESE MODELS! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Are we definitely interested in keeping this a 22 fretter?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 1, 2010)

AcousticMinja said:


> GIVE US 7 STRING P90's IN ONE OF THESE MODELS! FUCK YEAH!



Maybe in the future, but as a first run it probably isn't a good option. Check out http://www.vintagevibeguitars.com/ those guys will make you 7 string P90s that will fit in a humbucker cavity. 



bigphil84 said:


> Are we definitely interested in keeping this a 22 fretter?



Yes, hopefully it will be as traditional as possible, to keep it....um.. a 7 string version of the AL. I think it will have to be 22 fret. 24 fret would probably end up forcing changes to the body shape, which will then raise pricing.

Seems like traditional specs are winning.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 1, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Maybe in the future, but as a first run it probably isn't a good option. Check out Vintage Vibe Guitars those guys will make you 7 string P90s that will fit in a humbucker cavity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus, a major part of the classic LP neck pickup tone is due to being a 22 fret guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 1, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Maybe in the future, but as a first run it probably isn't a good option. Check out Vintage Vibe Guitars those guys will make you 7 string P90s that will fit in a humbucker cavity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Back in the day, before Agile was this site's bitch (I say that in a positive light ), when the Interceptors first hit the scene they only had two color choices and very limited specs. In fact there was really only one model. Then, as the line progressed they added new models with different specs to the line up. Just becuase this first run won't be a neck-thru, 24 fret, EMG equipped, 30" scale, Hipshot equipped shred machine (I call it the Septor Single Cut ) doesn't mean a model with those specs won't ever be introduced.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Plus, a major part of the classic LP neck pickup tone is due to being a 22 fret guitar



Oh no, not again :facepalm2:


----------



## Duke318 (Aug 1, 2010)

How is a 7 string in 24.75 scale going to be playable without a .70 gauge or above? Are we talking about having a high A string?


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2010)

Duke318 said:


> How is a 7 string in 24.75 scale going to be playable without a .70 gauge or above? Are we talking about having a high A string?



Dunno, Ask in Flames how do they tune their six string explorers to drop A and are still playable :facepalm3:


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 1, 2010)

Duke318 said:


> How is a 7 string in 24.75 scale going to be playable without a .070 gauge or above? Are we talking about having a high A string?



I think a .062 would be perfectly reasonable for a low-B on 24.75" scale, though I know many of you prefer much heavier strings than I do. If you really think it would be a problem, then maybe an LP-type 7 isn't really a good choice for you. Also, like Emperoff said, In Flames play some of their tunes in drop-Bb on LP's.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 1, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Dunno, Ask in Flames how do they tune their six string explorers to drop A and are still playable :facepalm3:



Baroness play in A# on 24.75" scale and their tone is monstrous. The same goes for Mastodon who do a lot of stuff in Drop A. When I saw Carcass play, Bill Steer was using a 24.75" scale ESP and it sounded wonderful in B Standard, and Micheal Amott of both Carcass and Arch Enemy has used 24.75" scale guitar for various low tunings for years. Countless other low tuned, heavy music has incorporated 24.75" scale guitars so I can say with confidence that the shorter scale has proven it's worth. You don't even have to use MEGA HEAVY strings.

Though, this isn't going to be a super tight chug machine, it's not really supposed to be. It's supposed to be a "Les Paul" with a 7th string.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 1, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Baroness play in A# on 24.75" scale and their tone is monstrous. The same goes for Mastodon who do a lot of stuff in Drop A. When I saw Carcass play, Bill Steer was using a 24.75" scale ESP and it sounded wonderful in B Standard, and Micheal Amott of both Carcass and Arch Enemy has used 24.75" scale guitar for various low tunings for years. Countless other low tuned, heavy music has incorporated 24.75" scale guitars so I can say with confidence that the shorter scale has proven it's worth. You don't even have to use MEGA HEAVY strings.
> 
> Though, this isn't going to be a super tight chug machine, it's not really supposed to be. It's supposed to be a "Les Paul" with a 7th string.



Also see Nile for 24.75" Dean Vs in Drop A.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 1, 2010)

I chose 25", but I really wouldn't mind 24.75 or 25.5".


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 1, 2010)

take an AL2k, 3k, or 3.1k and add a string, some additional finishes, done. additional features (emgs, 25+ scales, floyds, hipshots, neck thrus, etc.) should come AFTER


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lets start thinking about finishes, I'm going to wait until I get back from the beach (Friday), and then put up a 2nd poll with Finish options, and the other stuff I left off. 

I would personally love a Goldtop





(Ignore P90s)


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 1, 2010)

^ + 1

perhaps keep it simple and traditional for the first run with only a few color options? 

tobacco burst
goldtop
silverburst


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 1, 2010)

AgileLefty said:


> ^ + 1
> 
> perhaps keep it simple and traditional for the first run with only a few color options?
> 
> ...



Yeah, 2 - 3 colors for the first run, but ideas would be good to know what to include in the next poll. 


Also.... sunburst anyone?





or this Desert Burst, is pretty spiffy...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 2, 2010)

+1 Gold Top
+1 Bursts (Especially the HSB)
+1 Silverburst

How about this with an extra string and 3000 series appointments?


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 2, 2010)

^ Wow, that's a poorly executed burst  But yeah, I love all things Silverburst, so definately +1 to that!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm, actually looks like Solid colors may be the majority with the exception of one sunburst. I think if we go with mostly or all solid colors, maybe go for a plain maple cap instead of figured. Save the curly stuff for transparent finishes, and save us some $$ in the process.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 2, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ^ Wow, that's a poorly executed burst  But yeah, I love all things Silverburst, so definately +1 to that!



Yeah they chose just about the worst example for those pics. A lot of the actual photos, from owners of those guitars, I've seen, they typically are a lot better executed. I attribute that fairly bad one to A) it was from the first batch quite some time ago, and B) it's a lower level (2000) AL. 

Or they could just suck at Silverburst. 



7deadlysins666 said:


> Hmm, actually looks like Solid colors may be the majority with the exception of one sunburst. I think if we go with mostly or all solid colors, maybe go for a plain maple cap instead of figured. Save the curly stuff for transparent finishes, and save us some $$ in the process.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 2, 2010)

Cherry sunburst please. That's the "classic" LP finish. That and the "Black Beauty" color scheme would be nice.

If you could just do a standard set-neck AL 7 with that, it'd be cool. Although I'm unlikely to buy one anytime soon thanks to school.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## chance0 (Aug 2, 2010)

Give me the birdseye and I'm in... after I buy the Sentinel.


----------



## beneharris (Aug 2, 2010)

gotta have that black beauty. that would be absolutely gorgeous. the burst tops will be awesome too though.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like classic specs are the winners. Should we start a poll about finishes?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm.. I made a thread of the same exact nature quite a while back with I guess no success  I hope the idea has sparked enough interest this time for the plans to actually go through 

Also, I'm completely for covered pups if they're cepheus', it'd be well worth the wait.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 6, 2010)

Holy shit! 

It looks awesome without the pickup rings.


----------



## Sullen (Aug 6, 2010)

Ash body, Maple top, Mahogany neck, ebony fretboard, any scale up to 27" and Silverburst finish, I already came really bad...


----------



## MoNsTaR (Aug 6, 2010)

i really want 27" scale and uniform profile
the black beauty would be soooooo nice!


----------



## synrgy (Aug 6, 2010)

My 2 cents:

1. I'm definitely interested. I'm surprised this didn't happen sooner.

2. I think original LPC specs (or as close to them as possible) is the way to go

3. This heel (from the AL-2000) is far superior to the others:





4. My votes for finish are white, black, silverburst, and maybe dragonburst would be rad, too!

Beyond that, honestly I don't care. I'd just like to see this happen.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 7, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> It looks awesome without the pickup rings.



WOW!!!!!!!!  That looks great! 


I will be starting the next poll as soon as I have my coffee.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 7, 2010)

Finish poll is now up: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/127078-al-7-finish-poll-production.html


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 7, 2010)

If it's possible, I'd say there should be a version with trem, one without. Scale wise, I would prefer a slightly longer scale(25.5"-26"), but it's not necessary.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 7, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> If it's possible, I'd say there should be a version with trem, one without. Scale wise, I would prefer a slightly longer scale(25.5"-26"), but it's not necessary.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 9, 2010)

Original post updated


----------



## beneharris (Aug 20, 2010)

woot. 2010 production huh? realistically, when are we going to start having to give deposits and stuff?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 20, 2010)

beneharris said:


> woot. 2010 production huh? realistically, when are we going to start having to give deposits and stuff?



Need to fix that, Kurt originally said 2010, but then he realized it won't be until early 2011.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 25, 2010)

Bump. When are you going to post the next poll?


----------



## Miss D Corona (Aug 25, 2010)

Will the desert burst have a flame maple top and cream binding? Also how about a maple set neck with no paint on the neck and a bound rosewood fretboard like the Zakk Wylde les paul?


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2010)

Woot! its about time some 7 string lp models were made.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 9, 2010)

sorry to bump an old thread but this is awesome! Any news on production of the guitar?


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I'd get this in a heartbeat when it comes out/if I have money.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 9, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Yeah I'd get this in a heartbeat when it comes out/if I have money.


I've been saving up for months for an LP shaped 7 string... I almost blew freaking 800 bucks on a used epiphone 7 string on ebay last night... Good thing I got outbid because I found this topic today hahaha. I would've regretted buying a used epiphone for that much money had I found out about the Agile AL 7 string going into production. I can wait a couple months haha.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 9, 2010)

Also, it would be awesome if they made one with a carved top!


----------



## SumRandomGeezer (Dec 10, 2010)

An AL 7 stringer would be completely epic, and defo a guitar i'd pick up in the near future, however i am a stippler for a maple fretboard...oh how i lurrrve a maple fretboard, just like the one on the AL-2500 Albino Black...dam thats sexy


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 10, 2010)

Kurt says spring 2011.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 10, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Kurt says spring 2011.


yea lol I emailed him last night


> [FONT=&quot]Thanks Raphael.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Well we hope to have some of them available starting in May, but I really do not know for sure as I have not received the first samples for approval yet. Once I get those, I should have more of a firm time.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Kurt[/FONT]


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2010)

Since production is confirmed, has Kurt said what scale-length he will be using?

I'm not sorry if it's already been posted, because A) it doesn't specify in the first post B) I'm too lazy to read the whole thread and C) I really hope it isn't the scale-length that has the most votes in the poll.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 10, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Since production is confirmed, has Kurt said what scale-length he will be using?
> 
> I'm not sorry if it's already been posted, because A) it doesn't specify in the first post B) I'm too lazy to read the whole thread and C) I really hope it isn't the scale-length that has the most votes in the poll.



I asked him last night actually, but he hasn't replied.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would hop on this in a heartbeat. Saddly with work being slow and a chance of looking for a new job, house repairs, and other crap, it will be a while.

Hopefully Kurt ends up doing more runs or even keeping the line.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

If it's got a 24.75" scale, I'll probably buy one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 11, 2010)

> 24 ¾&#8221; to start
> 
> kurt


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 11, 2010)

^


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm guessing baritone scale will be available eventually, as I asked him whither baritone would be available in the first run or just 24.75.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


>



Well, now I know where my Xmas bonus is going.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't wait until there released, especially the Black Beauty.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2010)

Mmmmm, AL7. I'm definately stoked about this.

I'm curious which neck profile he'll go with. I'd love the 17mm slim profile option he uses on other ALs.


----------



## Cuda (Jan 9, 2011)

When I get my T7 I'll be able to decide if I would go for another Agile. In all honesty a HSB LP 7 string has been a desire for a while.


----------



## Sludgehammer (Jan 9, 2011)

This is so EPIC! I have an Agile LP that I love to death 

...but yanno what would be really sweet? An AL-2007 for less than 400 bones


----------



## techjsteele (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd kill for an all mahogany 7-string from Rondo Music, regardless of neck scale. If I had the money, I'd have myself an all mahogany 7-string with an Ebony fretboard and passive pups (BKP ceramic Warpig 7/Miracle Man 7)!


----------



## op1e (Jan 9, 2011)

Dean Evo Special 7 is still the best 7 I've ever owned. Chimed on cleans, so light it had to be chambered I thought. Thing was HUGE, though. Big neck. If this creates the same magic or better, I'm in. But not until Baritone, I'm tired of using monster strings for low A.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 15, 2011)

If he could make a blue one I'd be sold ( with 26.5" scale).


----------

